# Libro armado Amplificador de audio 100W + 100W RMS, proteccion de parlantes estereos



## FRANK90 (Ago 12, 2015)

hola soy nuevo para publicar en este foro y hoy quiero compartir con ustedes un libro escaneado por mi
se trata de un amplificador de audio Hi-Fi 100W + 100W RMS con proteccion para salida de audio estereos con fet y mosfet
bueno aca les dejo todas las fotos y un archivo comprimido por si quieren descargarlo todo de una sola vez

bueno como aun no lei el protocolo no quise publicar las fotos en maxima resolucion de escaneo debido a que solo acepta fotos con peso de 400kb y 1024x1024

no se si se permiten subir fotos que sobrepasen el pesos de los 9MB por fotos en alta resolucion

por si me pregunta porque no puse la fuente de la pagina oficcial del libro aca les dejo la siguiente razon


----------



## adrian sala (Mar 27, 2016)

Hola FRANCORINGA! Saludos!

Te comento que baje los 3 archivos "rar" y me dan error y no puedo descomprimirlos. Me interesa poder meterle mano a este Ampli ya que estoy enbarcandome en la construcción de un buen sistema de sonido, y estos W100 me gustaría tenerlos. podrías ayudarme y subir de nuevos los adjuntos?? o tratar de ver que es lo que esta mal?

Desde Ya Muchas gracias!!
Saludos!!
Adrian.


----------



## printido (Mar 27, 2016)

A mi no me da ningun error adrian al descomprimir el rar. De todas formas en el rar estan las mismas imagenes que se ven en el post, si no puedes descomprimir el rar por lo que sea, bajate las imagenes que estan en el post.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2016)

adrian sala dijo:


> Hola FRANCORINGA! Saludos!
> 
> *Te comento que baje los 3 archivos "rar" y me dan error* y no puedo descomprimirlos. . . .



No existe problema alguno con los archivos.


----------



## adrian sala (Mar 27, 2016)

Exactamente!!

No hay problemas con los Archivos, lo descomprimí con el 7-Zip, ya que en el WinRar me daba Error.
Ahora si le vamos a echar mano.
Gracias por las respuestas.

Saludos!!


----------



## FRANK90 (Mar 28, 2016)

adrian sala dijo:


> Hola FRANCORINGA! Saludos!
> 
> Te comento que baje los 3 archivos "rar" y me dan error y no puedo descomprimirlos. Me interesa poder meterle mano a este Ampli ya que estoy enbarcandome en la construcción de un buen sistema de sonido, y estos W100 me gustaría tenerlos. podrías ayudarme y subir de nuevos los adjuntos?? o tratar de ver que es lo que esta mal?
> 
> ...



He descargado desde la tercera parte y tienes razón, salen errores, pero si descargas los 3 archivos, el parte1, parte2, parte3 y después lo descomprimís no te dara ningun error ya que la extracción está dividido en volumenes MB


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2016)

Exacto , es "obligatorio" descargar todos los archivos en la misma carpeta y luego ejecutar la descompresión del primero. FIN.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Mar 29, 2016)

Gracias por compartir!



adrian sala dijo:


> Exactamente!!
> No hay problemas con los Archivos, lo descomprimí con el 7-Zip, ya que en el WinRar me daba Error.



A mi me pasó al revés, 7-Zip me dio error, Winrar ni un problema.

abrazo!


----------



## zopilote (Mar 29, 2016)

Y hay alguien  que lo haya construido y de testimonio de que es viable el amplificador.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ago 8, 2018)

Lo que sé de Saber electrónica: 
Es una revista que no verifica bien los circuitos, puesto que lo que hace la mayoría de veces es copiar algunos circuitos que "encuentran en la Internet" y los arman paso a paso, luego modifican el circuito para que no sea el "mismo" y le ponen la seriigrafía de la placa para armar.

Yo me topé muchas veces con circuitos que no funcionan y cuando les escribí que tal circuito tenía errores solo me respondían que en la Web de ellos tenían las "Fe de erratas"

Así que mi recomendación, es armar otro más confiable o por lo menos tener conocimiento de sistemas de audio y amplificación por si surgen dudas al momento de probarlo y éste no funciona.

*Si quieren el diagrama mas legible, adjunto el documento, gratuito obtenido desde la página de ellos en PDF.*


----------



## pandacba (Ago 8, 2018)

Éste circuito no fue sacado de internet, éste circuito fue publicado  en la Española, para ésta última se corresponde con el Número 260, no se cambió ni se modifico para nada el esquema, es una copia de dicho artículo, a los dibujos originales se les dió color


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ago 8, 2018)

Pues sea o no sacado de Internet... Saber electrónica nunca prueban sus circuitos, si te das cuenta, mira las imágenes de quien posteó el artículo, Saber electrónica No. 110 versión argentina y este que subí es el No. 260 versión española.

Razón por la que cuando Saber electrónica sacaba un circuito, muchas veces contenían errores de "redacción" o de diseño.

Yo NO estoy diciendo que el amplificador es un plagio ni que la editorial NuevaElectrónica plagia, estoy diciendo que Saber Electrónica si plagiaba (antes, ahora ya ni publican nada a ese nombre). Y como se han unido (NuevaElectrónica tomo parte de Saber electrónica y no me interesa porque razón) es que se publica acá y que si lo sacó Saber electrónica que mejor no lo hagan, pero si Esta editorial lo sacó entonces adelante, pueden realizar este proyecto. (Hay que leer ambos artículos para entender lo que escriben y razón de ello la página 02 de la edición argentina, excusándose lo que es ya evidente el plagio de Saber electrónica o sus errores en sus circuitos.)


----------



## pandacba (Ago 8, 2018)

Lee de nuevo, no hablo de nada de lo que dices, solo digo que en el esquema que trata este hilo, no fue sacado de internet, si no que saber electrónica lo tomo de nueva electrónica que fue publicado en el Númeo 260 de la edición española, como prueba de ello aporte la portada de dicha edición.
También agruegue que la publicación de saber electrónica no realizo ninguna modificación ni al texto ni al cicuito, solo coloreo algunas figuras y nada más.
El resto de lo que dices corre por tu cuenta yo me limito a lo que concierne a este hilo


----------



## rodachul (Jun 21, 2020)

Hola. Hasta la revista Elektor tiene en otro numero erratas de lo que publico... seguro es para mantener enganchado al lector...
La pregunta es: ¿Alguien armo este amplificador y funciono como esperaba?, ¿si o no?. Si lo ramo que levante fotos y cuente la experiencia y dificultades para seguir avanzando...


----------



## ni (Jun 21, 2020)

Pues nada más para empezar el fet bc264 está descontinuado ...


----------

